# America's Poor Are Its Most Generous Givers



## drapetomaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

The generosity of poor people isn't so much rare as rarely noticed, however. In fact, America's poor donate more, in percentage terms, than higher-income groups do, surveys of charitable giving show. What's more, their generosity declines less in hard times than the generosity of richer givers does.

    "The lowest-income fifth (of the population) always give at more than their capacity," said Virginia Hodgkinson, former vice president for research at Independent Sector, a Washington-based association of major nonprofit agencies. "The next two-fifths give at capacity, and those above that are capable of giving two or three times more than they give."

    Indeed, the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics' latest survey of consumer expenditure found that the poorest fifth of America's households contributed an average of 4.3 percent of their incomes to charitable organizations in 2007. The richest fifth gave at less than half that rate, 2.1 percent.

    The figures probably undercount remittances by legal and illegal immigrants to family and friends back home, a multibillion-dollar outlay to which the poor contribute disproportionally.

    None of the middle fifths of America's households, in contrast, gave away as much as 3 percent of their incomes.

    "As a rule, people who have money don't know people in need," saId Tanya Davis, 40, a laid-off security guard and single mother.

more:
http://www.truthout.org/052009LA


----------



## JTM (Feb 9, 2010)

the three classes in america have very different outlooks in life.  there have been studies that someone from low class raising to the high class has a much better chance of survival than a middle class citizen moving to upper class because the low and high classes have much more in common.

I.E. the lower and upper classes have much more of a "work together" attitude than the middle class, who has the attitude that if i work harder, i will be rewarded from it.  the lower and upper classes tend to appreciate wisdom, charisma, and leadership much more than the middle class, who tend to value knowledge (i.e. skills and practical application) and self-sufficiency.  

this has been the case for a very long time.

when you are talking raw numbers, though, the amount given from the middle class is more than lower class, and the amount given from the upper class is light years beyond what either of the other two give.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 10, 2010)

I believe it to be true. The poorest are better givers. 

Want me to prove it. Give me six of your precious few hours the second Saturday morning any October beating the bricks for the Shriner's Hospitals on the corner of 1960 and Jones Road in NW Houston. I'll show you ethnic minorities, kids, and women passing you bills, coins, smiles and thanks for your efforts while richer folks look the other way, roll their windows up, and appear all the world to be offended by your presence. That all to present "You are trying to beat me out of something you deadbeat" crowd.

Especially old white guys like me. I've had more problems and insults from my own gender and generation than anyone else. 

Women, minorities, and the younger generation are much more open and empathic. Of course, there are generous people from all walks of life. And, of course you only notice the crass and abrupt. Still, somebody needs to wake up out there. 

Burn the message, shoot the messenger but that's my honest observation.


a byte later


----------



## JTM (Feb 10, 2010)

this is true.  i agree as well


----------



## RedTemplar (Feb 12, 2010)

If you live in this country and cannot afford to give, you are in terribly bad shape.


----------



## Raven (Feb 12, 2010)

I will always find something to give to the Shriners and our volunteer firefighters... I've been a vol. firefighter and may someday be a Shriner.


----------



## Raven (Feb 12, 2010)

I believe this as well, Bro. Jim



jwhoff said:


> I believe it to be true. The poorest are better givers.
> 
> Want me to prove it. Give me six of your precious few hours the second Saturday morning any October beating the bricks for the Shriner's Hospitals on the corner of 1960 and Jones Road in NW Houston. I'll show you ethnic minorities, kids, and women passing you bills, coins, smiles and thanks for your efforts while richer folks look the other way, roll their windows up, and appear all the world to be offended by your presence. That all to present "You are trying to beat me out of something you deadbeat" crowd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Traveling Man (Feb 14, 2010)

> America's Poor Are Its Most Generous Givers


So how does one go about changing this?


----------

